# Home with Kendra Zahra update and photos of baby, baby and OH and latest belly photos



## HayleyZahra

Hey

Just a quick update were home now since giving birth on sunday morning!
Im gonna move over to Baby Club now, but i will still post in third trimester cos i live it here its so exciting! Looking forward too seeing loads of you soon!

Take care and i wish you a great last few months off your pregnancy!

Im gonna post some photos off Kendra, my belly since having baby ENJOY!

1ST PHOTO WAS JUST STARTING MY DRIP BEFORE CONTRACTIONS
3RD PHOTO WAS IN PAIN WITH A CONTRACTION!
5TH PHOTO IS ME AND KENDRA SOON AS SHE WAS BORN!

Thanks for reading

more photos in post below

xxxx
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0645.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 276









DSCF0646.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 208









DSCF0647.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 272









DSCF0648.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 238









DSCF0649.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 252


----------



## ..katie..

Shes got some cheeks on her! <3
Congrats!


----------



## joanna1980

Congrats she's beautiful :)


----------



## HayleyZahra

1 ST PHOTO 1 HOUR AFTER BIRTH

OTHER PHOTOS WITH OH AND ME ARE 1DAY AFTER BIRTH

more photos in post below 

xxxx
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0657.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 139









DSCF0667.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 164









DSCF0676.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 151









DSCF0679.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 127









DSCF0663.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 123


----------



## mrs.amillian

What a glam Mummy!! Wish I'd have looked that good!

Well done she is delightful, you must be very proud :thumbup:


----------



## MummyMandi

Aw shes beautiful congratulations x


----------



## firsttimer1

congrats she is gorgeous! xxx im intrigued to see post tummy shots! x


----------



## mummy2b2010

She's beautiful hunnie xx


----------



## HayleyZahra

BACK HOME TODAY 2 DAYS OLD!

more photos in post below

xxxx
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0688.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 112









IMG0230.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 113









IMG0234.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 97









IMG0241.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 102









IMG0247.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 88


----------



## Florance

Congrats! She is such a cutie!!


----------



## KatieKitty

Your gorgeous she's gorgeous, congratulations xxx


----------



## HayleyZahra

Photos taken today, 2days since having baby kendra

thanks for looking and reading
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0690.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 127









DSCF0691.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 126









DSCF0694.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 127









DSCF0695.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 119









DSCF0696.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 129


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks for sharing those post tummy shots - bet it feels odd seeing your feet again!!! I cant wait to put on my socks without huffing :haha:


----------



## MajellaG

Wow you looked so pretty during your labour!! Your little girl is just beautiful she looks very like her daddy. Your belly looks awesome!! Congratulations!! :flower:


----------



## Tracyface

Beautiful, she's so adorable, thank you for sharing xxx


----------



## _jellybean_

She is BEAUTIFUL! You look amazing:) :hugs: Congratulations! Can't wait to see you in baby club!


----------



## HayleyZahra

Thank You Everyone

xxxx


----------



## xsadiex

congrats! x


----------



## youngmommy2

congrats!!! so cute!!


----------



## plastic

You and Kendra look amazing well done mumma! 

She is going to be a stunner just like her mumma!


----------



## tryin4baby

congratulations xx


----------



## sarakuday

congrats she is so beautiful! and you look great !!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Great photos Hun, thanks for sharing. She is gorgeous....loving the pp bump pictures, it gives us all some hope that we will indeed see our feet and foof again


----------



## xxchloexx

wow shes stunning hun and how the hell did u look so amazing during labour!?!?!?
She looks so much like her daddy but she has your lips :)
congrats ! xxxxxxx


----------



## emma4g63

awww shes such a cutie!! 
love the piccie of you having a contraction!!!
congrats again


----------



## cutemom2be

Congrat! She's so beautiful, thanks for sharing all those pics!
What a lovely family you are :winkwink: , well done mum.
xxx


----------



## Tink81

What a cutie! She is stunning Congrats! :)


----------



## babyjan

Awww she's gorgeous and your looking great x


----------



## hakunamatata

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/congratsbabygirl.gif


----------



## Ashlee B x

Hey!! I found ur thread hehe. 

WOW mama!! Check out ur PP body that's amazin! Mine is disgusting n wobbles when I walk n laugh LOL OH finds it highly amuzin! 

Kendra is just gorgeous I love her cheeks jus wana squeeze em. Hope ur enjoyin bein a mummy babe :) 
Xxxx


----------



## angelandbump

Congratulations! xx


----------



## Katielouisa

How the hell did you manage to look so good? My eyes was rolling in to my head and I was sweating like a bitch!! You look like maria carey a little bit!!! 

She defo looks like your OH congrats x


----------



## carly_mummy2b

Congratulations hun she is a beauty x


----------



## MissingBubs

What a beautiful little family. Congratulations.


----------



## Lollipopbop

Congratulations! She is absolutely beautiful! x


----------



## queenlavera

She's lovely, congrats hun!!


----------



## MaybeP

You have a beautiful gorgeous baby girl!!! And the pics of you 2 days later are crazy! you look great!


----------



## Kenzie_tank

shes gorgous! love the name too! :)


----------



## Mamoosca

I'm glad your induction went well sweet. I can't believe how fab you look during labour. Kendra is a beauty, congratulations. :flower:


----------



## strdstkittenx

huge congrats!


----------

